# Home Base



## terryh (Sep 16, 2009)

Rent or buy a Home Base in UK ? needed for trips back to UK longer stays
any ideas, suggestions ? 11 month lodge ?

email replies to hld 159 @ hot mail . co . uk

Terry
:ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

terryh said:


> Rent or buy a Home Base in UK ? needed for trips back to UK longer stays
> any ideas, suggestions ? 11 month lodge ?
> 
> email replies to hld 159 @ hot mail . co . uk
> ...


Could you be more specific? 

Jo xxx


----------



## terryh (Sep 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Could you be more specific?
> 
> Jo xxx


"simple" as the saying goes.. bolt hole in UK from hot summer sun and extended visits to uk, purchase a holiday lodge rather than a caravan
T


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

terryh said:


> "simple" as the saying goes.. bolt hole in UK from hot summer sun and extended visits to uk, purchase a holiday lodge rather than a caravan
> T


Why are you asking people to email you then?

I'm still not sure what you mean. Its horses for courses, what ever suits you. We have a flat in the UK which we can use when we go back. I know others who just sold up everything and never go back. And others that go back regularly and stay with friends


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm too confused to answer


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You have to decide what you want Terry, If I were you I'd come over to Spain a few times and have a look, its a big country and you need to find and area that will suit you and perhaps rent for a while here???????? But I wouldnt do anything "final" like buying or selling until you know for sure its what you want and of course, house prices in Spain are still falling... so you have time..... 

BTW, Spain is bloody cold in the winter, I'm already starting to feel the cold and getting the heaters, duvets, hotwater bottles, rugs etc out ready!! I was scraping ice off my windscreen last winter!

Jo xxx


----------



## terryh (Sep 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> You have to decide what you want Terry, If I were you I'd come over to Spain a few times and have a look, its a big country and you need to find and area that will suit you and perhaps rent for a while here???????? But I wouldnt do anything "final" like buying or selling until you know for sure its what you want and of course, house prices in Spain are still falling... so you have time.....
> 
> BTW, Spain is bloody cold in the winter, I'm already starting to feel the cold and getting the heaters, duvets, hotwater bottles, rugs etc out ready!! I was scraping ice off my windscreen last winter!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo - Thanks for the info that's exactly what I have heard. People tell me they are Too hot in high summer and too cold in winter depends where they are exactly I suppose.. Hence interest in a UK bolt hole for these times also I'd like to maintain something in the UK "just in case"
Friends have told me where I can purchase a Holiday lodge with all facilities that can be used for 11months of the year in Cornwall - interesting
T
ps There are some grumpy B******s on this forum !


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

terryh said:


> Hi Jo - Thanks for the info that's exactly what I have heard. People tell me they are Too hot in high summer and too cold in winter depends where they are exactly I suppose.. Hence interest in a UK bolt hole for these times also I'd like to maintain something in the UK "just in case"
> Friends have told me where I can purchase a Holiday lodge with all facilities that can be used for 11months of the year in Cornwall - interesting
> T
> 
> ...



Honestly they arent grumpy Terry .... but sometimes posters (incuding myself and others on here!!) write something that seems clear to them but may not be clear to others reading it .....  Its a friendly welcoming place most of the time!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## terryh (Sep 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Honestly they arent grumpy Terry .... but sometimes posters (incuding myself and others on here!!) write something that seems clear to them but may not be clear to others reading it .....  Its a friendly welcoming place most of the time!
> 
> Sue :ranger:


Sue, thanks I now have a warm fuzzy feeling of being loved


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

terryh said:


> Sue, thanks I now have a warm fuzzy feeling of being loved


 well lets consider that a good place to be and start afresh!

Welcome to the forum Terry ... Im sure if you need anything specific help or advice people will be more than happy to help.

Sue lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

terryh said:


> Sue, thanks I now have a warm fuzzy feeling of being loved



Hey, we love everyone Terry!!! I didnt understand your initial post, but I'm blonde and incredibly stupid LOL Welcome to the forum et al, nice to meet you!

Bottom line, I wouldnt buy anything in Spain at the mo cos property prices are falling, I think you shyould rent "ad hoc". So when you get sick of the UK and its climate, then come and rent in Spain for a few months. When you get sick of Spain then go back to good old Blighty... until such times as the market has leveled out and you know what bit of Spain is for you!!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

terryh said:


> T
> ps There are some grumpy B******s on this forum !



Bah
Humbug
I dont believe it
It beggers belief
etc etc etc

Thats got that out of my system.

The lodges sound as if they are on caravan sites .... I know a few near Evesham and the owners have to vacate for a month every year because the licencing doesnt allow them to be permanent residences.

But ... to be honest, they arent always that cheap from what I saw. After all, you can buy a two bed flat as a bolt hole in a reasonable leafy suburb of Birmingham for £60k at the moment .... I dont mean you should buy in Birmingham ... just an example


----------



## terryh (Sep 16, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Bah
> Humbug
> I dont believe it
> It beggers belief
> ...


It must be Scrooge aka Victor many thanks !
I dont believe Politicians or Weather men are you either ? £60k ? Leafy Birmingham? an alternate universe perhaps ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

terryh said:


> T
> ps There are some grumpy B******s on this forum !


I think the problem might have come from your original post which was



> Rent or buy a Home Base in UK ? needed for trips back to UK longer stays
> any ideas, suggestions ? 11 month lodge ?
> 
> email replies to hld 159 @ hot mail . co . uk


I don't know, but it sounded like a grumpy B******* to me


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the problem might have come from your original post which was
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but it sounded like a grumpy B******* to me


Weve shared the love since then Pesky  Terry is warm and fuzzy and understanding now ... arent you Terry !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Weve shared the love since then Pesky  Terry is warm and fuzzy and understanding now ... arent you Terry !!


I get the feeling you're following me Sue!


----------



## terryh (Sep 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the problem might have come from your original post which was
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but it sounded like a grumpy B******* to me


Ok Ok kick a guy when he's down why dont you ? lol !! at least I know someone who loves me here


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

terryh said:


> Ok Ok kick a guy when he's down why dont you ? lol !! at least I know someone who loves me here


I see you're in Somerset. Lovely part of the UK if your family don't happen to live in Weston super Dump


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I get the feeling you're following me Sue!


lol  as a Moderator I read every single post most days ... so I reply to a lot more than most I thnk ..... its not my style to stalk anyone honest!!! 

Sue


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> lol  as a Moderator I read every single post most days ... so I reply to a lot more than most I thnk ..... its not my style to stalk anyone honest!!!
> 
> Sue


Well, I'm going to the Greenland forum now. Just try to find me there!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'm going to the Greenland forum now. Just try to find me there!


 I only help out on the other Countries .... Spain is my only true space!!! Enjoy greenland ... bet its colder than here!

Sue


----------



## terryh (Sep 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I see you're in Somerset. Lovely part of the UK if your family don't happen to live in Weston super Dump




Edge of the Quantock Hills.. your family in WSM or do you just know of it ?
Dumping ground for druggies thrown out of Bristol........


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'm going to the Greenland forum now. Just try to find me there!



Pesky Wesky Jag är med!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

terryh said:


> Edge of the Quantock Hills.. your family in WSM or do you just know of it ?
> Dumping ground for druggies thrown out of Bristol........


And all the over 60's of Great Britain, ASBO'S, alcoholics, you name it WSM's got it BUT any where else in Zummerzet is quite nice really!


----------



## terryh (Sep 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And all the over 60's of Great Britain, ASBO'S, alcoholics, you name it WSM's got it BUT any where else in Zummerzet is quite nice really!



Have you been to Brean ??


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

terryh said:


> Have you been to Brean ??


I lived in Ilminster for 2 years in the late 90´´s .... beautiful part of the World, and we used to love taking the kids to Lyme Regis every sunday morning for a run on the beach ... but I never really settled down there for some reason.

Sue


----------



## terryh (Sep 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I lived in Ilminster for 2 years in the late 90´´s .... beautiful part of the World, and we used to love taking the kids to Lyme Regis every sunday morning for a run on the beach ... but I never really settled down there for some reason.
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue, yes Ilminster has a funny feel to it. Somerset is a lovely part of the world, our first love was Fowey but way too expensive for us plus to travel anywhere meant coming back "up" each time.. We too like the Sunday outings but would be so much better with some sunshine and no work or maybe sunshine and a little work ! :ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

terryh said:


> Have you been to Brean ??


Been to Brean Down which is nice enough to walk along...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

terryh said:


> It must be Scrooge aka Victor many thanks !
> I dont believe Politicians or Weather men are you either ? £60k ? Leafy Birmingham? an alternate universe perhaps ?



Birmingham has some extremely nice areas, why would you be suprised? Its a superb city. As for flats, yes you can


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Birmingham has some extremely nice areas,


Yes....I can remember those halcyon days back in the mid 90's when I had to go to Byte Head Office....and had to drive down Warwick Road and through Sparkhill.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Yes....I can remember those halcyon days back in the mid 90's when I had to go to Byte Head Office....and had to drive down Warwick Road and through Sparkhill.


Thats a pretty strange comment coming from you Pete!

I go shopping in Sparkhill actually ..... its not one of the leafy suburbs I was mentioning for sure, but its a really nice place to shop. The people are friendly and although predominently asian I have never had any bad feeling shown towards me there.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats a pretty strange comment coming from you Pete!
> 
> I go shopping in Sparkhill actually ..... its not one of the leafy suburbs I was mentioning for sure, but its a really nice place to shop. The people are friendly and although predominently asian I have never had any bad feeling shown towards me there.


I never had any problems there either Jon......but it's not exactly a place or environment that someone _aspires_ to live in. It's not exactly picturesque and you can spend your whole day stuck in 10 miles of traffic gridlock.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I never had any problems there either Jon......but it's not exactly a place or environment that someone _aspires_ to live in. It's not exactly picturesque and you can spend your whole day stuck in 10 miles of traffic gridlock.


Yes, but you picked out one of the least desirable inner city areas ........ Looking at Edgbaston, Moseley, etc etc you'd see a different side of Birmingham. The City Centre has been absolutely transformed and is now a nice place to be ...... and to live!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes, but you picked out one of the least desirable inner city areas ........ Looking at Edgbaston, Moseley, etc etc you'd see a different side of Birmingham. The City Centre has been absolutely transformed and is now a nice place to be ...... and to live!


The Warwick Road areas are the only ones I know......you planning on going back? I'm getting a vibe here!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> The Warwick Road areas are the only ones I know......you planning on going back? I'm getting a vibe here!



Ha! God no ......... I'm just very proud of Birmingham, and although I actually was born elsewhere I feel like Birmingham is my home in the UK. I have a flat there and I still enjoy the odd trip back.

Birmingham takes a lot of knocks from Southerners, but most Southerners I know that came to live in Brum now say they would never go back South!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Ha! God no ......... I'm just very proud of Birmingham, and although I actually was born elsewhere I feel like Birmingham is my home in the UK. I have a flat there and I still enjoy the odd trip back.
> 
> Birmingham takes a lot of knocks from Southerners, but most Southerners I know that came to live in Brum now say they would never go back South!


Strav, do you have "that" birmingham accent??

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Strav, do you have "that" birmingham accent??
> 
> Jo xxx



Well, I lived most of my time in Birmingham in Solihull .... which is the posh part . But I am told I have a little bit of a Birmingham accent, yes .... but dont mix that up with the Black Country accent which is the one people use to take the p!ss out of brummies with


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Strav, do you have "that" birmingham accent??
> 
> Jo xxx


No....he talks posh. Different posh to you though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> No....he talks posh. Different posh to you though.


I DONT TALK POSH, (altho I do behave posh according to a friend of mine????) I'm a southerner thats all!!

Jo xxx


----------

